# Tinc sexing help



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is what I hope to be a pair of Alanis Tincs. The first one was previously believed to be a male by the board. What do you think now?


















Here is frog number two:



















I just put them in together after having them separated for a few months. They are both being pretty skittish and "suspicious" of each other. I'm just really nervous that they are both females and there will be a gnarly wrestling match soon.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

first one screams male..second pic is harder because you cant see the pads clearly
Brian


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

To me, I think #1 is definately a male and #2 also looks like a male, although its not as definate. I can't see his toe pads, but his back slope looks like a male to me. 

Crystal


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is a better look at frog #2's toe pads:


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

First is male, but the 2nd one I'm not 100% sure. I would guesstimate that it's a male also though.


----------



## bmasar (Dec 13, 2007)

The shot of his toe pads is not a great angle, so I will add that they are definitely smaller sized pads. I know that toe pads aren't a surefire sex indicator, and it is also possible that number two isn't sexually mature yet because I got him/her at a different time as the tankmate. (Same breeder though, so no cross-breeding)

Will I be okay with two males if that's what it comes down to? Am I incorrect in saying that most same-sex territorial issues are between females?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

There is no guarantee that they will get along. However I have heard of same sex getting along (even female) if they have enough tank space and no same species opposite sex in with them. It's a toss up though. Maybe if you find out you do have 2 males you can trade for a female. That's always a possibility.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

An example of what can happen when two tinctorius males are introduced to each other (in this case they are Surinam Cobalts). What you don't see in the photo is that the wrestling match progressed to where the top frog was repeatedly smashing the lower frog's head into a piece of wood. Needless to say the contestant were separated at that point.

Bill


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

elmoisfive said:


> An example of what can happen when two tinctorius males are introduced to each other (in this case they are Surinam Cobalts). What you don't see in the photo is that the wrestling match progressed to where the top frog was repeatedly smashing the lower frog's head into a piece of wood. Needless to say the contestant were separated at that point.
> 
> Bill


Getting ready for a suplex!


----------

